# awning for a bessy E520



## banni (Sep 30, 2008)

I am thinking of buying an awning for my E520. Has anybody got one and any advice they can give. bearing in mind I live in Scotland and it gets bloody windy up here. also not looking for one that is huge, had a look at the riverway leisure catalogue and saw a couple but undecided.
Look forward to hearing any comments.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We have the Outdoor Revolution Awning - Movelite XL its a driveaway awning .

Im sure it can stand up to the Scotish Weather.


----------

